# Nike Boots fit/feel..which one? please advise?



## latenight (Nov 20, 2012)

So I ordered 2 pairs of nike force 1 zoom's. in a 6.5 uk and a 7 uk.

I normally where a size 7 uk shoe, but there is always a little bit of room, thats the way i like them.

Im just not sure how the snowboard boots are meant to fit/feel after reading so much about them through these forums. Yes I understand that they are meant to be tight and toes at the end but not sure as too how tight bearing in mind the factor of them going to 'pack out'. here ill try and describe best how they feel and any advice would be great.

UK 6.5 

toes are at the end. I can feel big toe pushing quite hard on to the end. when I walk about these start too feel quite uncomfortable on the big toe. i feel my little toes at the end also. and not much room for movement before the toes start to keep pressing against the end. 

now if these packed out to half a size to a size 7 then it would be perfect

UK 7

toes are at the end but not pushing hard. they feel a tad wider and feels like it has a bit of breathing space. when i walk around they feel comfortable and im not thinking these hurt a bit.

the main difference between the both is how hard my toe at the end pushes. it either quite a bit or just touching.

I really like the feel of the 7 but dont want them to pack out and then they are massive. 

so the to solve this is I guess is figuring how much will they pack out? and which you think of the above sounds right. ive read different things like nikes coming up small but also that they are meant to hurt when you wear them but then after a few sessions they feel perfect. 

what do you all reckon?


----------



## 22140 (Jan 9, 2011)

try to heat mold them as nike has offered

Step 1: Fill a snowboard sock with uncooked rice and tie it off at the top, then microwave it for 2 minutes on high heat. (DO NOT MICROWAVE YOUR ACTUAL LINERS)

Step 2: Remove the footbeds from the boot and slide the warm sock filled with rice into the boot for 10 minutes,
making sure the sock is pushed all the way to the toe box of the boot. (If there is too much rice in the boot it might be hard to get it way into the toe box, adjust as necessary.)

Step 3: Remove the sock, put the footbeds back in, then lace the boots up on your feet and stand/walk around the house for 15 minutes.


----------



## latenight (Nov 20, 2012)

thanks for advice, so are you saying do this too the 6.5? and not the 7?


----------



## latenight (Nov 20, 2012)

id still like to hear what other people have to say aswell

thanks


----------



## 22140 (Jan 9, 2011)

do that with the 6.5

I have 12.5 that had the same feeling as your 7 and they have packed out too much.


----------



## J.Schaef (Sep 13, 2009)

If your 6.5 is pushing on your toes with pressure, they are likely too small. For new boots, toes touching the end is what you want.


----------



## latenight (Nov 20, 2012)

Yea! I think I'm 95% sure I'm going for the 7. If I hadn't read so much and went to a shop and just knew they had to touch the end I would of bought the 7. I mean my toes are still at the end so they must be right.. And in the 6.5 I can imagine getting bad cramp through the foot, that's how they feel. Maybe I just keep the 6.5 and if the 7 fail me I have the back up.

Still welcome I more advice

: )


----------



## MJP (Jan 7, 2013)

I have Nike Kaiju's in size 9 and they fit perfect. They were a little tight after last season and was told by the local shop to stick in some superfeet arch supports. This raises the foot a tad, your arch higher, and gives you a bit of space. He said to walk around the house for several days when you're doing nothing and it'll stretch and mold to my foot. Worked out perfect! I had a handful of shops advise me not to bring them in and heat mold them. Nike's are re-heat moldable and will form to your foot with heat/wear......


----------



## latenight (Nov 20, 2012)

and are you a 9 shoe? with no room?


----------



## MJP (Jan 7, 2013)

I wear a size 8.5 in all Nike running, soccer, casual shoes. The 9 fits snug, but not painful....


----------



## briancgrs (Feb 24, 2012)

I have the Kaiju's in 10.5. I wear all my Nike's at 10.5 except for my soccer cleats. I wear them small. When I tried them on at first they were a bit uncomfortable, bordering painful. I wore them and walked around in the store for about 15 min. Then took them off, let my feet breathe a bit and tried them back on. From that point on they feel great. So if the 6.5 doesn't feel better after walking around in them for awhile, then I suggest the 7s.


----------



## w0318 (Jan 21, 2010)

Hindsight for me I wouldve went half size smaller on my Kaijus.


----------



## Soul06 (Dec 18, 2010)

w0318 said:


> Hindsight for me I wouldve went half size smaller on my Kaijus.


Same here. I find they pack out a bit more than normal.


----------



## Csanto23 (Feb 23, 2010)

I just got my Kaijus, and I ordered a size 11, but after reading this I may try to pack out the 10.5s they accidentally sent me. 

I just tried them on and they felt very uncomfortable, and too narrow as well. 

Did you guys find them to feel narrow?


----------



## cooldocbk (Mar 21, 2013)

i just ordered some ZF1s too they arrived today and ive been wearing them for the past 15 or so min.. left big toe is getting numb and my soles are feeling real hot like after a day of playing sports like basketball or tennis on asphault on a hot day if anybody relates to that... anybody have any thoughts on that? i just dont know if its too small or if i need to just give it more days


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

Boots are always painful when you're laced up tight and moping around the house. You really need to ride in them for a good 8-10 days to see if they end up working out. It takes awhile for the leather to break in and the liner to conform to the foot. A little tight is a good thing.


----------

